# programs for Mac OS



## krazykj03 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi i new to this i just got into the hobby last week and already bought a Soo locomotive with DCC and sound and 6 rolling stock and a NCE power cab DCC controller. I want to build a layout just need a plan. I was wondering if there are programs for the design on the layout for mac OS system.

I know nothing about the hobby, just wanted to get into it so i can do this as a hobby for my 7month old son. As for now its my set, hahahaha.. big kid in an adults body. i have a whole garage but my layout wont be that big, im thinking of a modular setup and a cut out in the middle so i can position myself in there and put controls and put a turntable in the layout.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

krazykj03 said:


> I want to build a layout just need a plan. I was wondering if there are programs for the design on the layout for mac OS system.


I too own a iMac (2009 27" i3 Duo Core), and when it comes to a design program for creating layouts I use the *RailModeller* program. Site is below so you can look at it for yourself:

http://www.railmodeller.com/


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

XTrackCAD has a Mac version. I've installed the Windows version but never really done much with it, so I can't say how good it is.

http://www.xtrkcad.org/Wikka/HomePage


----------



## nealt (Jan 22, 2015)

Installing Xtrakcad on a mac is not easy. I am an experienced mac user and I gave up. I am afraid model railroading is not mac friendly unless you want to spend money.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

I am finding RailModellerPro ($29.95) a lot of fun on the Mac. It's a real Mac app not a PC one ported over. YMMV


----------

